# Darwin grip 6.0



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Just received my new Darwin grip 6.0 for my ryobi 40v power rotary scissors. Game changer! No more Back pain


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ive got one in my cart. Havent pulled the trigger yet. Looks great!!


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Used mine today! Game changer for sure. Not only does it save my back, but I feel like it makes me faster and more accurate too. One of the best upgrades I've made to my lawn tool game.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I have the 3.0 version and I agree it's a game changer for sure. It just makes using the tool so much easier and more comfortable.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

How many versions do they need to come out with before they get it right? 6 seems a little excessive.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was about to ask what the differences are. I don't recall which version I have.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The scratch and dent 3.0 version that @Mightyquinn and I have were $69.95 for two units. The 6.0 version is $115.95 for two units. :shock:

The newer versions are lighter due to it being aluminum. According to the site,_ "It has been re-engineered to have zero slippage and is designed for rugged commercial use."_


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Ive got one in my cart. Havent pulled the trigger yet. Looks great!!


you might be able to use this code for 10% off your order 
FLC10


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

TulsaFan said:


> The scratch and dent 3.0 version that @Mightyquinn and I have were $69.95 for two units. The 6.0 version is $115.95 for two units. :shock:
> 
> The newer versions are lighter due to it being aluminum. According to the site,_ "It has been re-engineered to have zero slippage and is designed for rugged commercial use."_


Yes, it's well-engineered the mounting clamp has been redesigned as well as the receiver for the handle.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Ive got one in my cart. Havent pulled the trigger yet. Looks great!!


TLF10 used to be good for 10% off, but I haven't checked it lately.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Ware said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got one in my cart. Havent pulled the trigger yet. Looks great!!
> ...


I've noticed if you create an account and leave an item in your cart for a few days they'll send you some "darwin bucks" towards it as well.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

If you go to the buy 1 item and add a second one you get it at a reduced rate. It's cheaper then going to their option for buying 2 straight up. I needed a new one for my edger attachment and saw it was like $85 some bucks for 2 doing it that way.

If you want/need more than 1, add them from the single unit purchase option.

I paid $98.10 including shipping and taxes for 2.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> I paid $98.10 including shipping and taxes for 2.


Did you by chance test the TLF10 discount code?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $98.10 including shipping and taxes for 2.
> ...


No I forgot about it again. My purchase date was 5/12. Wish I would have remembered.

Edit: On their site it priced this way as a "bulk discount" so I'm not sure if the code would still work or not, but I did not try.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Confirmed - it still works.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice

Also @Ware I think my original one is a 2.0 or 3.0. The new one they basically changed the attachment/pivot point on the arm. I kind of like the old style because there are times I want it slightly higher or lower and you can muscle it into place without loosening the clamp. The newest one I just got pretty much locks it in securely.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Nice
> 
> Also @Ware I think my original one is a 2.0 or 3.0. The new one they basically changed the attachment/pivot point on the arm. I kind of like the old style because there are times I want it slightly higher or lower and you can muscle it into place without loosening the clamp. The newest one I just got pretty much locks it in securely.


I'm the same way where I keep it on the loose side so that it's kind of in a float mode, it makes it easier to manipulate while still providing control.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

For those in Atlanta, I'm willing to buy 2 and meet somewhere to split the cost. Comes to $44.30 each. Cross posted in the Atlanta forum.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of like the old style because there are times I want it slightly higher or lower and you can muscle it into place without loosening the clamp. The newest one I just got pretty much locks it in securely.
> ...


Ditto in case anybody is doing market research. Don't think I would like a "locked" solution.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


It doesn't bother me on the edger, but I prefer to keep the old one on the weed eater.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got one in my cart. Havent pulled the trigger yet. Looks great!!
> ...


TLF10 is still valid. Worked for me!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought two of them and only complaint is the geared clamp loosening up with use. Makes my Echo trimmer much more tolerable for sure.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> If you go to the buy 1 item and add a second one you get it at a reduced rate. It's cheaper then going to their option for buying 2 straight up. I needed a new one for my edger attachment and saw it was like $85 some bucks for 2 doing it that way.
> 
> If you want/need more than 1, add them from the single unit purchase option.
> 
> I paid $98.10 including shipping and taxes for 2.


Thanks for the tip, just picked up 2.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thread is clutch. Just ordered two with the add one now + later method as well as TLF10 and paid $89 including shipping.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I ordered one of the scratched grips and it came without a scratch on it brand new. Since I left a new one in my cart, they emailed me a coupon for $7 off which was even better than 10% off so I paid $53 shipped for one (don't need two.) I installed it to my EGO edger today and what a difference! I'm 6"0 and this product will be a game changer.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

The only thing that makes me nervous is that there has been what 5 versions of it..

I understand small changes brought upon by customer feedback, but has there really been that many significant changes to it?

I want one. I want the final version though. Let me know when it's perfect and I'll buy several sort of thing..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> The only thing that makes me nervous is that there has been what 5 versions of it..
> 
> I understand small changes brought upon by customer feedback, but has there really been that many significant changes to it?
> 
> I want one. I want the final version though. Let me know when it's perfect and I'll buy several sort of thing..


Makes sense… as I type this response on my iPhone 12. :lol:


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> The only thing that makes me nervous is that there has been what 5 versions of it..
> 
> I understand small changes brought upon by customer feedback, but has there really been that many significant changes to it?
> 
> I want one. I want the final version though. Let me know when it's perfect and I'll buy several sort of thing..


its never perfect..the consumer is always the guinea pig lol


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> The only thing that makes me nervous is that there has been what 5 versions of it..
> 
> I understand small changes brought upon by customer feedback, but has there really been that many significant changes to it?
> 
> I want one. I want the final version though. Let me know when it's perfect and I'll buy several sort of thing..


As a happy user of a 6.0, my only feedback as to how they could make the 7.0 better would be if they could make it do the edging and trimming for me.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> The only thing that makes me nervous is that there has been what 5 versions of it..
> 
> I understand small changes brought upon by customer feedback, but has there really been that many significant changes to it?
> 
> I want one. I want the final version though. Let me know when it's perfect and I'll buy several sort of thing..


You have to remember this is a small business selling a product into a niche market for the time being. They finalize a design then probably order a few hundred thousand worth of components for that design.

I tend to look at it from the other way. Instead of sitting on all of those profits and continuing to sell a good product, they are spending those profits on R&D and how they could improve the product. Like I said already, I have an early model and the 6.0. I'm perfectly happy with either. They took a really really really good product and made it great.

I respect that about the company and have no qualms about their business model. I know a lot of people deal with FOMO (fear of missing out), but I can tell you this is one of those products that any version of it you get is going to be significantly better then not having one at all. The core of the system and concept have stayed the same throughout it's life. The only change is the attachment materials. All generations have good quality materials, they just went to a hard lock system via teeth as opposed to a clamp lock system via friction.

I don't feel like I was a guinea pig 3 generations ago or whatever, and I don't feel like one now. I have a really good product that I'm happy with and significantly improves the user experience. I didn't order a new one to replace the one on the tool I have it on and don't plan to. I ordered 2 new ones for 2 more tools.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I started looking for one to buy, I can't find one anywhere. I looked on AtoZ,

Who has a link to purchase?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

https://www.darwinsgrip.com/

Says check back 8.15 or sooner. They've missed their deadline, but I would imagine they'll be back in stock in the next few days.


----------

